
Rocket Lab successfully completes Electron mid-air recovery test (+ video) - johnmorrison
https://www.rocketlabusa.com/news/updates/rocket-lab-successfully-completes-electron-mid-air-recovery-test-the-successful-test-brings-rocket-lab-another-step-closer-to-making-electron-a-reusable-launch-vehicle/
======
ohazi
uBlock Origin in Firefox on Linux appears to be blanking the page.

YouTube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CWGDhkmbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CWGDhkmbs)

